# Bosco's Birthday - more pics on page 2!



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Today my boy is 2 years old. He has really changed my life. You wouldn't think that a little Chihuahua could do that to a person, and yet they can. Anyway, I wanted to make a post to highlight some of my favorite pictures of Bosco, plus a couple that I took today. He received a birthday gift certificate from PetSmart for a toy up to $6.99 so we are taking Bosco and Lola this afternoon for a shopping spree.  Should be fun! Anyway, here are some photos. I apologize if you have seen some of them before! 

Bosco Snoozing on His Way Home (taken the day we got him):










Bosco Smiling Big (taken late last summer)









Bosco Lounging in the Sun (taken last year):









Bosco and His Little Sister (taken after he had an allergic reaction to a spider bite and had to be taken to the Animal Hospital): 










Bosco the Birthday Boy - 2 Years Old (taken with his birthday medal of honor - LOL)!










I'll post more pictures as the day goes on. It's only 8:30 a.m.!  Happy Birthday, Bosco!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

hes lovely, HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOSCO!!! :wave: ccasion4: ccasion6: ccasion1: have a great day!! x


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bosco! Enjoy your special day! 

ccasion1: ccasion6: ccasion7: ccasion9: 

What cute cute pictures.  He's so adorable!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww happy birthday handsome! ccasion4: ccasion6: 
hope they have fun shopping


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks you guys! It is almost like Bosco knows its his birthday. He is strutting around like he is really something special!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Happy birthday handsome Bosco!! He looks like such a fun guy  

And that picture of Bosco and Lola is just precious :love5:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Those are AWESOME pics!!! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Happy birthday Bosco :wave:  

Gorgeous photos , he is such a sweetheart :wave:


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bosco!!! ccasion1: ccasion2: ccasion4: Love the pics. Can't wait to see what you bought on your shopping spree!!  :hello2:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Bosco says thanks for the birthday wishes! We are off to go shopping now. :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Happy Happy Birthday Bosco. never apoligize for pics of Bosco I just love him. He is so cute. Hope you pick the best toy Bosco. Share with you sis :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Awwww bless Happy Bitrthday you little beautie
:blob5: :blob7: :blob8: ccasion4: ccasion6: ccasion7: ccasion9: ccasion1: :blob: :blob4:


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

*Hes so cute!
Happy Birthday Bosco  *


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday Bosco! You are such a cutie.
ccasion1: ccasion4: :angel13: ccasion4: ccasion1:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy 2nd Birthday Bosco!!  
He is so handsome!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Happy birthday, Bosco


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOSCO!! Lots of love from Auntie Vic   8) :wave:   8) :wave:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bosco!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bosco!! You are one handsome boy and I have loved watching you grow up. :love5:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's some more pictures of our day:

Me and Bosco (that isn't hair sticking out to the right side of my head - it's part of a bamboo plant, LOL)









Bosco with his new toy: 


















He loves his new toy!  Thanks for all the well wishes. Bosco says thanks! 8)


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LOL, he looks cute with his new toy!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOSCO, I hope you had a great day! :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

You are so pretty Anna!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

Happy late birthday bosco ccasion9:


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

happy b-lated b-day!!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Happy belated birthday Bosco!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Jessie said:


> Happy belated birthday Bosco!


Happy Belated BDay!

He is so cute!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, you guys.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

happy belated birthday bosco!! ccasion6: ccasion4: 

wonderful pictures


----------

